# Nebraska DID NOT deserve to be in the Rose Bowl



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

Okay, before you pile on about how it's too late to raise this argument: I should've also bought Microsoft stock when they IPO'd, New Coke was a bad idea, the Delorean was NOT the car of the future, and planning a cruise on an "unsinkable" ship's maiden voyage was not a good idea.

The real point I'm trying to make here is: just when you think the BCS argument is decided by a Miami win, now Oregon fans are clamoring that they were a better team than Nebraska and they deserved a shot at Miami. The BCS system is not the best system.

Institute playoffs ASAP, please.


----------

